# Lazy Eye Photoshop Edit Help



## sibeluver03

Hi everyone! I am not a photographer, and I'm not really sure if it's okay for me to post this here... I'm so sorry if it's not!

My family and I did a photo shoot last Saturday. The pictures turned out gorgeous. I love them! Most of them are of my sweet little man but we also wanted some family photos and a couple of just DH and myself. My photographer is my good friend from high school, so she gave us exactly what we wanted. I'm just thrilled.

However, in photos, my eye problem is VERY exaggerated. You see, I was born with my left eye literally crossed. I was a little newborn whose couldn't stop looking at her nose with that one eye. At 6 months old I had surgery to fix it. It was purely cosmetic. It's never been as bad, but as I've gotten older, that eye is loosing it's focus again. Now instead of looking at my nose, that eye looks to the outside corner of my face. I look like a crazy person! It is noticable in person, but most people who know me are just used to it and don't ever see it unless they look for it. But in photos, it's always so noticable. And I've never seen it be as bad as it is in these pictures. While I was thilled with the pictures, I was so upset with my stupid eye and how silly it made me look. There is no way on earth I could happy print and frame any of them without being disgusted. 

I am posting this because I wonder if there is anyone here who is talented with Photoshop and editing things like this. I would love to see that eye be moved to its proper position so I can print these out and enjoy them. I don't know how complicated it would be, maybe it's just a matter of cutting and pasting and filling in the extra space left behind. I just want my picture to look normal! 

Can you help? If so, let me know here or through private message and I will send you the pictures. There are close to 10 in all that need to be edited. Some are closer up, some are farther away.

I do own these pictures, I bought the rights to them when I purchased the CD, so it is perfectly okay to edit these pictures! Plus my friend isn't licensed or anything, she just does photography on the side to make extra money. 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MissCream

Why not ask your friend?


----------



## shootermcgavin

I think I would try 1 photo, I've got a tutorial on it and it should be pretty easy but I couldn't guarantee anything.


----------



## MTVision

If its just the one eye - you can select the other eye - make a new layer via copy. Move the good eye to where the other eye is - flip it horizontally - position the eye in the right spot and then erase anything extra that doesn't belong.  Its pretty easy.  Tons of tutorials for it


----------



## shootermcgavin

MTVision said:


> If its just the one eye - you can select the other eye - make a new layer via copy. Move the good eye to where the other eye is - flip it horizontally - position the eye in the right spot and then erase anything extra that doesn't belong.  Its pretty easy.  Tons of tutorials for it



You're making my offer seem less chivalrous...  Photoshop HA, I planned to print cut and draw!  You kids and your technology today.


----------



## sibeluver03

My friend is only an on-the-side photographer. She doesn't work with Photoshop like that. Neither do I, that's why I'm asking for help here. =)

Shootermcgavin, if you would like to try it, that'd be great! Do you want me to email it or just post it here?


----------



## redessa

I have photoshop and have swapped eyes before (here's a post of mine with an example: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...gallery/257973-aha-i-just-couldnt-let-go.html )

I'd be willing to take a go at your pics if you'd like.


----------



## KmH

So, your friend has an illegal business, and you are fully informed about copyright law in whatever country you are in.

As usual, things are a bit more complicated than a casual glance would revel.

Unless you can prove copyright ownership, anyone else editing the photos may be commiting copyright infringement.

Here in the USA, copyright transfer requires more than just buying a CD and a getting a release from the copyright owner, the photographer, to make prints.

In Canada, unless othewise documented, the person paying to have the photos made owns the copyright. Other countries have their own laws.

What country are you in.


----------



## Edsport

I'll fix them for ya...


----------



## Dagwood56

Perhaps your friend would be willing to do a re-shoot and pose you in a manner in which the problem eye was not as noticable. In future, you may want to mention the eye issue to the photographer and suggest you be posed a certain way. Just my two cents.


----------



## sibeluver03

Redessa, that picture is amazing! Thank you for sharing it as an example, you do beautiful work. Would you prefer I send the photos by email? Or I could send them through private message here. I don't really want to flood this topic with all of them, so I'd rather send them to you personally. Thanks!

KmH: I don't really know what you're talking about. How is what my friend is doing illegal? Anyways, once she hands over the CD, she doesn't care what happens to them. She is thrilled that I am having them edited for my eye problem. She would do it herself if she knew how. Sorry, I'm just a little confused. I live in the US.


----------



## KmH

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/262313-i-think-im-trouble-please-help.html

U.S. Copyright Office


----------



## bazooka

I'm sorry, but this is getting out of hand. Please don't take offense Keith, but that post was made by a lady who owns a studio and works it full time. This post is a friend taking photos of a friend and being compensated for her time. If I mow my grandma's lawn, am I going to get into trouble if she pays me without me having to get a business license and charge sales tax?  If so, it's a sad sad state of affairs this country is in.


----------



## chung3

I have the same problem with one of my photos that i was hoping one of you would be able to fix it for me. I am very frustrated with how it came out because everything else looked good except the eye was looking in the wrong direction could someone please help me. I would really appreciate it.


----------

